# Dentist



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Anyone know a good one? I'm over two weeks from my next trip to Blighty and this morning I felt the first twinges that possibly herald dental woes. On the off chance that it doesn't just prove to be jaw ache and ****** off back whence it came, is there any dental practitioner in the Pegia area (although travel is no problem) who I might just drop in on for a bit of the old remedial action?

I'm a bit out of the loop with the dentist thing - never had fillings or any major problems with teeth since about 1990, and much to my wife's despair, haven't seen one since. So my assumption regarding a flying visit may be a bit off. But there's no such thing as a stupid question, eh?

:fingers crossed:

EDIT : Oddly enough, in my avatar, I am pointing at the exact spot of the aforementioned twinge...


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I can thoroughly recommend Dr Lenia Efthymiou in Paphos. Tel 26 94 68 63

Welcome to Paphos Dentist, Dr Lenia?s Dental Surgery Paphos Cyprus


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks!

Mighty impressive site as well.

Will give 'em a bell.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Also use Dr Lenia who is based near the Law Courts in Paphos.

Peyia Medical Centre also has a dentist and friends are happy with the treatment.

English Speaking Dentist for Peyia, Coral Bay, Kissonerga & Paphos - Peyia Medical Centre / Peyia Dental Clinic


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

I went with the Peyia Medical Centre in the end - appointment is for tomorrow 8:30am sharp - it's literally less than 5 minutes away so seemed the logical choice. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

